# eclipse system properties



## zeja (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

mich hatte es schon seit längerer Zeit gestört, dass bei Generierung automatischer Kommentare @author mit der System Property user.name versehen wurde, die aus Windows ausgelesen wird. Da mein Windows Anmeldename jedoch nicht unbedingt der Name ist der im Sourcecode stehen sollte gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder in eclipse das Template anpassen so dass fest mein Name hinter dem @author Tag steht oder eben die System Property überschreiben und das möglichst beim Start von eclipse.

Zusätzlicher Properties kann man in der eclipse.ini einfach eintragen.

Meine sieht nun wie folgt aus:

```
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-Duser.name=zeja
```


----------

